

Atlassian rivals Google as best place to work in survey  - Finntastic
http://www.startupsmart.com.au/technology/2011-06-23/atlassian-rivals-google-as-best-place-to-work.html

======
akronim
_Last year, the company dropped staff ratings and bonuses, shifting to a flat
8% annual salary rise with monthly “coaching conversations” between managers
and team members._

While I guess that's generous, it sounds almost like a public service style
seniority system in effect.

~~~
jorisluijke
I think there was a bit of creative journalism in one of the articles.

Yes, we recently stopped paying individual performance bonuses. Instead, we
gave everyone a _once off_ salary bump. We prefer to just pay top market
salaries rather than variable personal bonuses. (although we continued to pay
the organisational bonus and we've recently given every staff member stock
options)

It's not an annual flat 8% rise

More here:
[http://blogs.atlassian.com/news/2010/08/atlassians_big_exper...](http://blogs.atlassian.com/news/2010/08/atlassians_big_experiment_with_performance_reviews.html)

~~~
akronim
ah ok, that was quite creative journalism then. What you're describing sounds
much more sensible.

------
democracy
Is Atlassian really a start-up? They are making millions a week, started long
time ago, have strict hierarchy and clear separation of roles on many levels.
The fact they raised some money recently doesn't matter, Google raises money
as well.

------
Finntastic
Apologies - got mixed up with the wording. Been amended now. Thanks.

